# Login/Redirect issue when trying to logon



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been having this same issue for the past week or so.
I'm not sure if it is the system I am using, the browser I am using, or if it is the site itself.

I type in the Username and Password and click log in or hit enter.
I'm redirected to the page Thanking me for logging in like normal.
Next I'm usually directed back to the forum as a logged in member, but i'm being redirected to the forum page as a guest, not logged in.

I can retry logging in, but the same issue occurs.

I've discovered that after the failed redirect I can hit Back until I reach the Thank you for logging in page again, which then correctly sends me to the forum page as a logged in member.

Any help or advice is appreciated if this issue is on my end.


----------



## Alex (Sep 24, 2013)

Have you tried clicking on the "Remember Me" checkbox when logging in? That should prevent you from getting logged, unless you click on the "Log Out" link.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 25, 2013)

You should also try clearing your browser cache and cookies.


----------

